# wo ist denn der gudensberg fred hin?



## onkel_c (31. Oktober 2006)

bin ich blind?
kann das mal jemand aufklären?

DANKE


----------



## PHATpedro (31. Oktober 2006)

hi carsten, soviel ich mitbekommen habe wurde das dem björn wohl zuviel.
zu großer ansturm oder so aehnlich aber das musst du mit ihm selber besprechen. hab das nur nebenher so mitbekommen.
aber wenn du heizlust hast koennen wir ja emailkontakt pflegen bei interesse. 
die notwendigen daten stellt wohl jeder zur verfuegung.
ansonsten ist ja am wochenende gewohenlich was los.
oder ebend ueber den tim der steht ja mit dir auch irgendwie in verbindung.

wenn meine kettenfuehrung da ist und meine passende daempferfeder (hab leider nicht die fahrwerkserfahrung und muss mir alles zusammentesten) bin ich auch wieder racewillig 

so long! gib alles socke.

daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. November 2006)

Hi Carsten. Habe das rausgenommen weil es mittlerweile genug Leute sind. Wenn du mal wieder kannst können wir gerne wieder ne Runde drehen. Haben die Strecke wieder etwas verfeinert. Sind gerade dabei die ersten Blätter weg zu machen, werden dann die restlichen Rampen auf dem Dh noch mit Kanickeldraht machen. Habe dein Ergebnis von Rittershausen gesehen  das ist ja mal echt der Hammer. Also würde mich freuen wenn wir mal bissl fahrtechnik Training machen können, will nächstes Jahr mehrere Rennen fahren und das Schnell und dabei Gesund bleiben . Meld dich einfach mal.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (6. November 2006)

hallo björn,

leide derzeit nach wie vor unter akutem zeitbedarf. daher auch nur sporadische reaktion von mir. rittershausen war nicht spitze, aber auch nicht schlecht. bei einem optimalen run wären sicherlich noch 3-5 sekunden drin gewesen. ...
anyway, komme derzeit auch kaum zum fahren, werde euch aber sicherlich auch zukünftig ab und an mal beehren.

wir sehen uns!

bis dahin alles gute euch allen und eine verletzungsfreie zeit.

carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. November 2006)

Danke für die Antwort. Hoffe doch das wir uns mal sehen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------

